
That 'Electronic Bank Run'? Didn't happen. - eli
http://www.portfolio.com/views/blogs/market-movers/2009/02/11/kanjorski-and-the-money-market-funds-the-facts
======
eli
This also highlights the key difference between journalists and the vast
majority of bloggers.

A whole lot of people just posted Kanjorski's video with a few breathless
comments. Porfolio blogger Felix Salmon actually took the time to critically
examine the claim.

~~~
biohacker42
Hmm.. so you've never seen a real professional journalist sensationalize and
oversimplify a story?

And you've never seen a blogger fact check a story?

It seems to me the majority of bloggers AND journalists are crap and the
exceptions are good.

~~~
msg
90% of journalism is crap. But then, 90% of everything is crap.

h/t Ted Sturgeon <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sturgeon's_law>

~~~
MikeCapone
Exactly. Don't turn off your bullshit detector because someone has a more
"official" title.

------
jonmc12
Wait.. if this were true it would mean that politicians embellish facts to
promote an agenda. Can it be?

------
b1tr0t
Journalist, news network or blogger -- it all comes down to brand. "Do you
trust the source?", for millions, Fox news is a "trusted source" in spite of
published memos from the business side telling editorial staff to change
stories. I haven't seen a trust system implemented on the web I'd have
confidence in to resolve to automatically suggest a trust weight either.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
This seems like an unusual charge to make against a national news
organization, so I googled into this last night.

Got a link? All I could find were the 33 memos put out by a VP in charge of
all news content and an attack piece being promoted by a political group and a
few former employees. I also found Fox's challenge to release all internal
memos if other organizations do the same. What I didn't find was mainstream
collaboration that reporters were directed to change news content.

I like studying the media in general (used to do some reporting) and while it
seems fashionable by some to slam Fox, this is the first I've seen of anything
tangible. So I'd love to hear more about it if you've got anything.

------
eli
I don't know why so many people gave so much credibility to an off-the-cuff
remark from a virtually unknown PA congressman.

~~~
newt0311
Sensationalism. It also infects the media. interesting essay on the same by
Crichton: Why Speculate? : <http://www.michaelcrichton.net/speech-
whyspeculate.html>

~~~
maximilian
I just read the whole thing. Very interesting - A good read to bookmark for
later if you don't have time now.

------
zenocon
Really? It seems this guy's principle argument is summed up as, "Remember
where we're at here: the end of the longest week in financial-market history,
when no one -- traders, reporters, Congressmen, you name it -- was getting
much if any sleep. Simple errors can easily be made, numbers can get fuzzy,
everything was moving very fast and confusingly."

I'm not saying it did or did not happen, but I am convinced that after reading
that entry I'm not any more convinced of what really happened.

~~~
ensignavenger
Actually, he cited several data sources that agree that it didn't happen.

------
mjnaus
And just as fast as the first populist post went up, up goes another one...

